# Forum Home Renovation Television, Computers & Phones  Moving the NBN boxes

## PlatypusGardens

Has anyone had this done? 
We need to have ours relocated to a different room in the house when we move out, as they'll be in the middle of the wall in what will most likely be used as a bedroom by future tenants. _[EDIT] we own the house, had NBN installed and will be renting it out when we move_ 
After the usual runaround on the phone, being transferred between departments, we were told we need to lodge it as a "complaint" and send in photos of the boxes via email... 
They also referred to the setup as "old" (it's from 2014)   :Unsure:   
"They" being Optus, BTW

----------


## commodorenut

Technically it's your landlords problem, as the NBN boxes stay with the house - like other domestic infrastructure & appliances like gas meters & hot water systems. 
My tenants had to seek permission from me before the ISP could install the indoor boxes for the NBN, and a consultation process took place between the 3 parties - coming up with a mutually agreeable solution. 
If your landlord wasn't given this opportunity, it's up to him to take it up with the NBN.  If he was given the opportunity, then it's still his problem, as he would have agreed to the location.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh...oops, no we're not renting, we own the house and had the NBN installed.
What I meant by future tenants was that we'll be renting it out.    :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

Ah, OK.   
You need a qualified cabler who can do fibre optic to move it & make a longer run from the outdoor box. 
Otherwise, if it's on an external wall, consider buying a flush-mount cabinet & mounting it into that, which is the long-term plan for my tenant's setup. 
Like one of the examples on this page: Mandurah NBN Rollout 
Or buy something cheaper like this:  http://www.austinenclosures.com/img/...166FN-left.jpg 
But it needs ventilation holes like this one: http://builtboards.com.au/wp-content...05/BBNBN-1.jpg
I have this cabinet in my garage, with the wireless router upstairs, cabled back to it. 
Also, if you have 2 big boxes, one is the power supply with a backup battery (bottom one in the image above).  You can "lose" this box & just use a plugpack, like this: https://wiltronics.com.au/product/10...ck-12vdc-2-5a/

----------


## PlatypusGardens

3 boxes actually.
And that cheap backup battery went flat after about 2 years and the thing was beeping and carrying on.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   
Anyway, the cable may or may not need shortening but I realise we need a technician to move it to its new location.

----------


## FrodoOne

> Anyway, the cable may or may not need shortening but I realise we need a technician to move it to its new location.

  If the cable "needs shortening", it is possible that the excess can just be coiled up - at one end or the other. 
From my reading of NBN literature (several years ago) I believe that the optic fiber "cables" available come pre-made in specific lengths.  One just a bit longer than is required is the one that is used, with the excess coiled up in the box at the "point of connection".

----------


## Bros

I thought it was now copper to the house not fibre. 
PG send up a picture.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I thought it was now copper to the house not fibre. 
> PG send up a picture.

   The original installion was in 2014 - over 2 years ago.

----------


## Bros

> The original installion was in 2014 - over 2 years ago.

  I know but the Abbott Gov was elected in Sept 2013 and they went straight away to can the FTTP and went FTTN so it could be either.

----------


## FrodoOne

> I know but the Abbott Gov was elected in Sept 2013 and they went straight away to can the FTTP and went FTTN so it could be either.

   Not with the three boxes described - including Back-Up battery.  This sounds exactly like the "original" optic fiber to the premises (FTTP) 
The installations which were in train at the time had already been designed and supplies obtained. 
Changing things in the NBN seems like changing the course of the Titanic - it takes a long time. 
After all, I seem to remember we were promised that, by using fibre to the node, all Australian homes would be connected to the NBN by the end of 2016 - 14 days to go.

----------


## Bros

> After all, I seem to remember we were promised that, by using fibre to the node, all Australian homes would be connected to the NBN by the end of 2016 - 14 days to go.

  Seems to be using a different calendar to me as they won't be starting here until 2018.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> PG.....picture.

    
The cable going to the middle box, in the conduit, is looped around in the box and has a sticker next to it with a * inside a triangle.
Fibre optic, no?     
Anyway, I've taken them off the wall for now, so I can work around them, filling holes and sanding the walls for painting.      :Smilie:

----------


## Jon

I wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the centre box with its cover off but ... 
It is probably fibre going into it like you said PG and then a copper ethernet cable coming out of it to the Optus box on the left which is where you connect your local computer (and phone by the look).
Get the fibre termination box and power supply moved to an accessible but out of the way location and then run a new ethernet cable from there to where you decide the Optus device should live.
I would suggest either where the main TV for the house will be allow connection for Smart TVs or other devices, or centrally in the house to give the best possible wifi signal through the house. 
In my house I have ethernet connections in almost all rooms running back to the garage where I have a network switch hanging off my ADSL internet.

----------


## commodorenut

The box on the very left is the router - your data/phone connection - it's not really part of the NBN - all they own is the 2 other boxes.  RH one is the battery backup supply, and the centre one is the NTD - Node termination device - converting the fibre to an ethernet cable, which then runs out to your router (the box on the left). 
As you have excess length, then yes, you can simply coil it up (there's restrictions on bend radius) but technically you could DIY it all in that case.... not that I'm advocating it...but you're a pretty handy sort of fellow....   
I have the same setup as you, except I have my router about 15m away, upstairs, so only the 2 NBN boxes are in the garage.  This week is 12 months since it went on (FTTP).
In-laws got it about 6 months back - they have FTTN with a box in the street in front of the neighbour's house, tapping into the copper to each house from that point.  They only have a special modem that plugs into the old copper line - like what you'd use for ADSL, but bigger, and the phone also plugs into it.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Yeh....I know which box does what. 
anyway, here's pics of middle box.
I figure that I can't just disconnect that thin one with a green end...right?
(well....could but shouldn't) 
That's the one that was in the conduit               :Smilie:

----------


## commodorenut

You shouldn't, but......  Let me just say, once you pop the box out of it's frame, you can remove the corner that secures the green plug into the box.   It's not easy, and requires a firm hand, so if at first you don't succeed.....  That's all I'm saying if you get my drift.....

----------


## FrodoOne

> Yeh....I know which box does what. 
> anyway, here's pics of middle box.
> I figure that I can't just disconnect that thin one with a green end...right?
> (well....could but shouldn't) 
> That's the one that was in the conduit

   Pictures 1 and 2 show two loops of optic fiber (Green ended) curled around the fittings provided for this purpose and there appears to be room for more loops

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> if at first you don't succeed..... ...

  ......I'll probably break it the second or third time I try....?

----------


## goldie1

Wow   the NBN  I have heard of that  Where can you get one

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Wow   the NBN  I have heard of that  Where can you get one

  
Mackay  :Wink:

----------


## Armers

The NTD should come out pretty easy... push up then pull forward and then slid down and out. The fiber optic cable should come out fairly easy after you've removed that bottom corner there should be no force needed as once you unscrew the screw in the back it should just slide out easy. Inside the connector itself will come out easy too! make sure you pull it out using the connector and not the cable (the connector has a sheath around it which will unlock it from the plug).  
I assume that conduit goes to another white wall plate somewhere else where the fiber goes into what looks like a blank wall plate with a socket in one corner of it? 
As for being old, the only difference now is they now don't install the PSU as that size anymore. They are now all incorporated into once case, being the middle one.  
Cheers

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> The NTD should come out pretty easy... push up then pull forward and then slid down and out. The fiber optic cable should come out fairly easy after you've removed that bottom corner there should be no force needed as once you unscrew the screw in the back it should just slide out easy. Inside the connector itself will come out easy too! make sure you pull it out using the connector and not the cable (the connector has a sheath around it which will unlock it from the plug).

  Is any of this based on experience with these things?
What happens if I successfully disconnect the green plug?
What does the end look like?
Can I just poke it down through the hole in the floor and up through another hole in a different room and re-connect it?
What if it doesn't work?   :Gaah:    

> I assume that conduit goes to another white wall plate somewhere else where the fiber goes into what looks like a blank wall plate with a socket in one corner of it?

  Well...it would go to/come from this box on the outside of the house, no?

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Think:  
Oh, hmm, I see, yes, yes....           :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ..._what_ _could possibly go wrong....._  :Fisch:            :Tiptoe:

----------


## Armers

Installed the stuff a couple of years ago...  
I thought a I had a cable laying about but can't find one to show you atm..  
At most it just won't come back on then you lodge a fault and get it fixed... Blame it on a power outage of something.  
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Installed the stuff a couple of years ago...

  Fair enuff     

> At most it just won't come back on then you lodge a fault and get it fixed... Blame it on a power outage of something.

  Might seem a bit sus as we have already made an enquiry to have it moved.....

----------


## Armers

Lol.. They'll probably charge you to move it.  
Happy to help and would pop around if you were near. I'll keep looking for that cable.  
Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> They'll probably charge you to move it.

  No doubt.
what really annoys me is when they installed it, they said IT HAS TO BE installed within 1M or 1.5M of where the computer is. 
What a load of....      

> Happy to help and would pop around if you were near.

  Thanks   :Smilie:   
Still....
I might ask around a bit and see if anyone knows someone who works/worked with NBN installations in town.

----------


## Bros

> Lol.. They'll probably charge you to move it.  
> Happy to help and would pop around if you were near. I'll keep looking for that cable.  
> Sent from my R7sf using Tapatalk

   Now there's a great offer $704 round trip Melbourne to Mackay you put him up and you get your job done, what could be simpler?

----------


## commodorenut

> No doubt.
> what really annoys me is when they installed it, they said IT HAS TO BE installed within 1M or 1.5M of where the computer is. 
> What a load of....

   And if your PC was in the middle of the house, on an internal wall, they would have said it "must be on an external wall within x metres of the box on the outside of the house." 
This is just the installer making it easy for themselves.  You can have the inside point quite a considerable distance from the outside box (something like 30m is the limit), as long as it isn't too hard for them to route the cabling.  If you do want it in a difficult spot, you can pre-install your own conduit & pull wire, which they can then use to draw it through to your desired location (eg in a walk in wardrobe or other hidden spot not near an external wall). 
There's a list of what is possible here:  http://www.nbnco.com.au/content/dam/...te%20NOV13.pdf 
Page 26 shows you how you can pre-install conduit for an internal wall installation, and page 39 shows equipment location rules: http://www.nbnco.com.au/content/dam/...te%20NOV13.pdf  
But moving it a few metres away to the corner of the room, or into an adjacent room - as long as you protect the fibre with conduit/trunking is not really an issue, and really could be a DIY for you  - just have some confidence.  Just be real careful pulling the green plug out - as armers mentioned, pulling only on the plug.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It is in the middle of the house on an internal wall.
The internal boxes are a fair way from the external one 
I'm pretty sure it said in the leaflet that the two (yeh two) internal boxes had to be close to the computer however.    
Either way, I'm probably gonna have to have a go at moving it myself....         _....yeah....._

----------


## FrodoOne

> Is any of this based on experience with these things?
> What happens if I successfully disconnect the green plug?
> What does the end look like?
> Can I just poke it down through the hole in the floor and up through another hole in a different room and re-connect it?
> What if it doesn't work? 
> Well...it would go to/come from this box on the outside of the house, no?

  It is an Optic Fiber Cable. 
If you have a late model TV (within the last 10 years) there is (no doubt) an Optic fiber connection for sound output from it  to various devices - such as a "Sound Bar".
Such connections can be plugged and unplugged as many times as you wish - as long as you are careful not to bend the cable too sharply.
This system of optical connection is called TOSLINK (from Toshiba Link), since it was invented by that company. 
While optical cables require quite specialised jointing techniques, their terminations have been "dumbed down" for connection by ordinary users - such as you and I.
Any Plug/Socket interface (be it electrical or optical) is designed to be connected and disconnected as many times as may be required - by quite "ordinary" users.
(You just need to figure out how to disconnect and reconnect it!) 
If "Armers" does not agree with me, please believe with whatever he says.
I am sure that he has much more experience with this than I.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Sigh:   
I've decided to use my better judgment (for once) and get the service provider out to move it.
Knowing my luck something will go wrong and I have to call them out anyway and probably get fined for tampering with their equipment.    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Armers

> It is an Optic Fiber Cable.

  Yup, that that one is a purchase pre terminated cable.. he should be fine, hard to stuff that one up.  

> I've decided to use my better judgment (for once) and get the service provider out to move it.
> Knowing my luck something will go wrong and I have to call them out anyway and probably get fined for tampering with their equipment.

  Good work, nothing wrong with getting in a the guys to do it! Pray its not too expensive.  
Cheers!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Booked in, free of charge

----------


## Armers

> Booked in, free of charge

   :Yikes2:  :2thumbsup:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Thank you for taking the time to speak with me about your request to have your internal nbn network termination device (NTD) relocated.    Agreement to relocate NTD    As discussed, although each premises in Australia is entitled to one free installation of an NTD, in this case as a good will gesture nbn will relocate your NTD without charge.    Relocating your NTD will leave some residual damage, typically a number of small holes as well as one larger hole. If you have a separate battery back-up unit this will need to be moved as well and moving it will typically also leave holes. You have agreed that you will be responsible for repairing these holes once the internal equipment is removed from its current location and relocated. nbn does not cover costs associated with repairing the residual damage left when an NTD is relocated.    nbn will do its best to relocate the NTD to your preferred location. It is important that you think carefully about where you want the NTD and select at least two options.  Some locations such as wet areas or confined spaces are prohibited and, depending on your building construction and layout, not all preferred locations will be possible.    It is just as important that you speak with your telecommunications retail service provider (RSP) about the relocation to understand whether your RSP will need to undertake additional system/software set up activities after the relocation, or whether you might need to engage a private technician to carry out internal cabling to meet your technical needs. I have also attached a brochure that provides guidance on the installation process and how to choose a location. This brochure has only recently been produced and is targeted at people getting an NTD installed for the first time, you may have received something similar from your RSP when you first ordered the service.    If you are not the property owner we would suggest you forward this email/letter onto your landlord as we will not offer a second relocation for this property.        Please note that there may be rare occasions on which our installers may need to reschedule an appointment.  If this is the case, the nbn approved installer will contact you directly and arrange another time that suits you.  If an nbn approved installer contacts you please make sure you obtain their name and contact telephone number and make a record of the newly agreed appointment date and time.    nbn provides four hour window morning or afternoon appointment time slots only.  Your nbn approved installer should arrive at your home during the time slot indicated.   It is important that you are at your premises and contactable by telephone during the entire appointment window provided.    If something critical crops up and you are unable to attend this appointment please call me as soon as possible and let me know.    I will be leaving your case open and monitoring this matter until your NTD has been relocated.  If you encounter any difficulties with your relocation or have any questions please get in touch with me via the below contact details.  Your nbn case reference number is in the subject field of this email  please keep a record of this.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

It's like I'm having an organ transplant or something.
jeez   :Rofl5:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> It is an Optic Fiber Cable.  
> /snip 
> .

  
Yeh fair enuff.
I used to use one of them optical cables between my Minidisc player (remember those?) and CD burner many moons ago....before MP3s became commonplace.     :Smilie:

----------


## FrodoOne

> Yeh fair enuff.
> I used to use one of them optical cables between my Minidisc player (remember those?) and CD burner many moons ago....before MP3s became commonplace.

   While that may be so, Optic Fiber "cables" are NOW quite common for interconnecting between TVs and "audio" devices. 
In fact, they are probably the best form of interconnection between such devices. 
There is no possibility of a "Hum Loop" (caused by interconnection on "different 'Earth' connections") when an "optical" connection is used.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> While that may be so, Optic Fiber "cables" are NOW quite common for interconnecting between TVs and "audio" devices. 
> In fact, they are probably the best form of interconnection between such devices. 
> There is no possibility of a "Hum Loop" (caused by interconnection on "different 'Earth' connections") when an "optical" connection is used.

  
Yeh I know.
I like my old analog gear and rca cable still though   
A bit of humming and popping never hurt anyone    :Wink:

----------


## phild01

Recently I bought a cheap ebay Toslink to RCA, between TV  and old amp.  Works great and the fibre optic is a breeze to deal with.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

All done    :Smilie:

----------

